# Bertha Marie ?



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello,

'Amaranth' John here. I hope you can help me with something. A friend has recently bought and is restoring a 38 foot (on deck) Danish fishing boat called Bertha Marie. He bought it from the Tyne and it's been in Amble for the past year having a lot of work done. Last week we finally brought it round from Oban to Iona on a perfect winters day. Apparently it spent a lot of its working life on the east coast and I think it was built in the '30's.

I'd like to find out more about the boat for him -he's currently too busy working on it to get around to tracing it's story ! 

Does anyone know of this boat ? Co-incidentally, I received a photo from the 'Anster Museum of Amaranth in Fisherrow in December '74 and in the foreground is the very distinctive Danish stern of a fishing boat of around the right size. Could it be the same boat ?

Any help gratefully received. I'll update on progress on Amaranth another time.

Thanks.


----------

